# İç ve Dış Tehditler > İsrail Zulmü ve Filistin >  'Boşverin, sandalyeyi 5 cm daha alçaltırız'

## bozok

*'Boşverin, sandalyeyi 5 cm daha alçaltırız'* 



_Jerusalem Post gazetesindeki bir makalede, "şu an yangına körükle gitmeyelim. Ama istersek gelecekte Türk büyükelçisinin sandalyesini bir beş santimetre daha alçaltabiliriz" dendi._

*ntvmsnbc* 

İsrail Dışişleri Bakanı Yardımcısı Danny Ayalon, Türk Büyükelçi üelikkol ile yaptığı görüşmede, oturduğu koltuğu üelikkol’un koltuğundan yüksekte tutarak mesaj vermeye çalışmıştı.

İsrail'in yardım konvoyu müdahalesi sonrasında İsrail basınında da geniş yankı bulmaya devam ediyor.

Jerusalem Post'ta bugün Nachman Shai imzası ile yayınlanan bir makalede, "şu an yanmakta olan bir ateşe benzin dökmek iyi bir fikir değil. Ama istersek memnuniyetsizliğimizi gelecekte Türk büyükelçisinin sandalyesini bir beş santimetre daha alçaltarak gösterebiliriz" dendi.

Kadima Partisi'nden milletvekili ve eski İsrail ordusu sözcüsü olan Shai'nin makalesinin başlığı, "Bırakın Türkler sinirlensin".
"Bırakalım Türkler bağırsın, çağırsın ve kendi başlarını döndürsünler" denen makalede şu ifadeler yer aldı: 

"Gazze'ye giden gemileri engellemeye hakkımız olduğu açık. Ama ele gemileri ele geçirmek tek yol muydu? Bu sorunun cevabı detaylı raporlar sonucunda açıklanacak. 

*HER İFADEYE CEVAP VERMEK ZORUNDA DEğİLİZ*

Ululslararası eleştirileri ve soruşturma baskısını durdurmak için, İsrail'in inisiyatifi ele almasını ve bir komite kurmasını öneriyorum. 

Türklere gelince, bırakalım Türkler bağırsın, çağırsın ve kendi başlarını döndürsün. Her korkunç ifadeye cevap vermek zorunda değiliz. Eleştiriyi yutmak, derin bir nefes almak ve onların bu kamusal oyunu oynamasın izin vermek durumundayız. 

*TüRKİYE İLE İLİşKİLER KOPARSA üOK şEY KAYBEDERİZ*

Herhangi bir direkt çatışma, tüm bağların kopmasına neden olur. Ve bu olursa çok şey kaybederiz. Bu sadece diplomasi ile ilgili değil, Türkiye ile ilişkilerimiz daha derin, önemli ekonomik ve güvenlik mevzuları söz konusu. 

şu an yanmakta olan bir ateşe benzin dökmek iyi bir fikir değil. Ama istersek memnuniyetsizliğimizi gelecekte Türk büyükelçisinin sandalyesini bir beş santimetre daha alçaltarak gösterebiliriz."

*AKILLI OLMAMIZ LAZIM*

Türkiye Başbakanı Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın da halkını memnun etmek için yaygara yapması gerektiğini de anlamalıyız. Bu bizim oynanmasına izin vermemiz gereken bir iç politika sorunu. 

Nihayetinde, 9 insan öldü ve Gazze ablukası hala duruyor. Bu bazılarının sandığı kadar büyük bir başarı değil. şu anda sadece doğru değil, akıllı da olmalıyız."

*MAVİ MARMARA'DAKİLERİN SALDIRMA HAKKI VARDI*

Yine Jerusalem Post gazetesinde yayınlanan başka bir makalede ise İsrail hükümeti eleştirildi. 

"Kafesi Sallamak: ülkemi suçluyorum" başlığıyla yayımlanan yazıda, "Mavi Marmara'dakilerin İsrail askerlerine saldırma hakkının bulunduğu" belirtildi. 

*BİR NEONAZİ'Yİ DIşİşLERİ BAKANI YAPANLAR DA HATALI*

Larry Derfner imzalı makalede şu ifadeler yer aldı: 

"Olayların bu noktaya gelmesinin bir sorumlusu da Avigdor Lieberman gibi, İsrail yanlısı yazarlarca bile "neonazi" olarak nitelenen bir kişiyi dışişleri bakanlığı görevine getiren İsrail halkıdır. 

Bu, İsrail halkının geçmişte yaptığı pek çok hatanın tekrarıdır. 

Gazze halkı İsrail halkından daha az insan değil. Onların da kendi karasularını ve hava sahasını içine alan, kendi meşru sınırları içinde egemen olma hakkı bulunuyor" kaydedilen 

Yazıda, İsrail'in Gazze'ye yardım götüren gemilere saldırmasının yanlış olduğu vurgulandı ve "Gazzelilerin yaptıkları ve inandıkları hiçbir şeyin veya seçimle iş başına getirdikleri hiçbir yönetimin, İsrail'e Gazze'yi kontrol etme ve Gazzelileri kovma hakkı vermediği" belirtildi. 

*BUNLAR NE KADAR KüTü İNSANLAR OLSA DA...*

"Mavi Marmara gemisini gönderen organizatör örgüt İHH İnsani Yardım Vakfı'nın Hamas ve cihat yanlısı bir örgüt olduğu yönünde İsrail ve Batı basınında yer alan haberlerin doğruluğunun şüphe götürmez olduğu" ifade edilen yazıda, buna rağmen bu insanların haklı bir davayı savunduğu ifade edildi. 

Yazıda, "Bunlar ne kadar kötü, cihat yanlısı insanlar olsa da tüm dürüst demokratik dünyanın bildiği gibi Gazze için özgürlük, Filistinlilere özgürlük, işgali ve ablukayı sona erdirme gibi haklı bir davaları var" ifadesi kullanıldı. 

*KENDİ üLKEMİ SUüLUYORUM*

"Kabul edilmesi zor olan şey ise Mavi Marmara'dakilerin bizim askerlerimize saldırma hakkının bulunmasıydı" denilen yazıda, şunlar belirtildi: 

"Komandolarımızı, bu insanları öldürdükleri için suçlamıyorum. Onlar kendilerini savunuyorlardı. Ben öncelikle kendi hükümetimi, onları bu gemiye gönderdiği için suçluyorum. Ve ben, ölümler ve yaralanmalar, her iki taraftan da dökülen kanlar nedeniyle ülkemi suçluyorum. Bu kanlar, sonuçta, benim ülkemin başka bir ülkenin özgürlüğünü kabul etmemesi nedeniyle döküldü." 

*İSRAİL'İN üIKIş YOLU ABLUKAYI KALDIRMAK*

Haaretz gazetesinin baş makalesinde de "İsrail için krizden çıkış stratejisinin, başarısız olmuş bir politikayı sürdürmek yerine, Gazze'deki ablukayı kaldırmak olduğu" belirtildi. 

*APTALLIKLARI HALA DEVAM EDİYOR*

İsrail Başbakanı Benyamin Netanyahu'ya, "kendisini toparlayarak, İsrail'in Gazze'ye yardım götüren gemilere düzenlediği baskın nedeniyle uğradığı zararı en aza indirmesi" çağrısında bulunulan yazıda, şunlar ifade edildi: 

"Netanyahu-Ehud Barak hükümeti Türk gemisi Mavi Marmara'ya yapılan ve 9 yolcunun ölümüyle sonuçlanan başarısız ele geçirmenin farkına hala varamadı. Başbakan Benyamin Netanyahu'nun güvenlik kabinesinde önceki gün düzenlenen toplantıda, Gazze'ye uygulanan ablukanın devam edeceği ve İsrail'in Gazze'ye giden gemileri durdurmak için güç kullanacağını ilan etmiş olması, aptallığın halen devam ettiğini ve bu hafta yaşanan olaylardan hiçbir ders çıkarılmadığını gösteriyor.

"İsrail hükümetinin hareketinin BM Güvenlik Konseyi'nde, İran'a yeni yaptırım uygulanması için çaba gösteren ABD'nin işini zorlaştırmak, Filistinlilerle barış görüşmelerini zora sokmak, Netanyahu'nun görüşmelerde pazarlık gücünü zayıflatmak, Türkiye ile olan köklü ilişkileri bozmak suretiyle İsrail'in stratejik çıkarlarına zarar vermesine karşın, İsrail hükümetinin halen bunun farkında olmadığı" belirtilen yazıda, "bütün bunların yanı sıra İsrail'in turist ve ihracat anlaşmalarında kayıplara uğraması tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya kaldığı" uyarısında bulunuldu."

03.06.2010 Perşembe *14:04 / VATAN*

----------

